# legaña/lagaña/pichas = sleep in the eye



## Henrik Larsson

Pregunta tonta: ¿Cómo se dice "lagaña" en inglés? No sale en ningún diccionario del wordreference. Yo diría que es "sleep", o eso me pareció oír, sólo quiero que me lo confirmeis.

Gracias


----------



## Artrella

*legaña * f sleep, rheum; tienes ~s you have sleep in your eyes 

(from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)

Es así nomás Henrik!! 


 lagaña o legaña >> de las dos formas es correcto


----------



## te gato

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Pregunta tonta: ¿Cómo se dice "lagaña" en inglés? No sale en ningún diccionario del wordreference. Yo diría que es "sleep", o eso me pareció oír, sólo quiero que me lo confirmeis.
> 
> Gracias


Hola Henrik;
SLEEP
"It is time to go to *sleep* now."
"Will you please just go to *sleep*"
And a quote from the play Hamlet: "To *sleep*: Perchance to dream..."
te gato


----------



## gaer

Artrella said:
			
		

> *legaña *f sleep, rheum; tienes ~s you have sleep in your eyes
> 
> (from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)
> 
> Es así nomás Henrik!!
> 
> 
> lagaña o legaña >> de las dos formas es correcto


 
I'm confused. I found legaña, but the example sentence is confusing:

tiene los ojos llenos de legañas, his eyes are full of sleep

Can this word be used figuratively (he looks very sleepy, as if he just got up), or his eyes are full of "sleep", which is a weird euphimism for "watery discharge"?

I think I'm confused here by English, not Spanish…


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

        I've also heard "eye boogers" though the mere image is quite a put off.

Edher



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> *legaña * f sleep, rheum; tienes ~s you have sleep in your eyes
> 
> (from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)
> 
> Es así nomás Henrik!!
> 
> 
> lagaña o legaña >> de las dos formas es correcto



    Rheum to me is the most attractive option, is it common though?

How is it pronounced? like "room"?

Edher


----------



## gaer

Edher said:
			
		

> Rheum to me is the most attractive option, is it common though?
> 
> How is it pronounced? like "room"?
> 
> Edher


 
Rheum is not at all common for ME. I had to look it up!!! It ryhmes with "boom", which is the same as "room" for me, but apparently there is another prounciation for "room".

Did you say "eye boogers"? Yuck!!!


----------



## Chaucer

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> I've also heard "eye boogers" though the mere image is quite a put off.
> Edher



Ji-ji-ji! ¡Edher, you're killin' me! I just replied under the "Greetings" thread to you, I come to this thread still chuckling from "aliens greet humans", my eyes still crinkling from laughing and then I see nothing less than "eye boogers" whose image grosses you out. Don't pay me no mind (don't mind me), I've thought about it and I believe I am in the greatest of moods because of promising news I received just today, and I think it's working its magic on me in the background, like some computer programs do.

Ji! Phew! Chucklingly yours,
Chaucer

P.S I've never referred to that subject to anyone in my life, I think out of courtesy. But in my mind, I'm really thinking, "This person still has *yuk* in their eyes. He/she hasn't even bothered to wash yet."

Other people might say *gunk* for *sleep*, to include communicating that the sight of it is not a pleasant sensation.

But *yuk *and *gunk *are general terms any for nauseous substance.

My teacher in the 4th grade called *sleep*, very delicately, *matter* in your eyes.

My family called lagañas *chinguiñas* just to vary our language.

But *sleep* seems to be the all-weather term, acceptable in polite society, and even in knock-down remnants of a livingroom in a house where are strewn about the morning-after stragglers of an all-night party.


----------



## te gato

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> I've also heard "eye boogers" though the mere image is quite a put off.
> 
> Edher


Hola Edher;
MMMMM thats WELLL...
I'm a little confused here..(not hard to imagine) but when I looked for lagana I got "SLEEP" and nothing remotely mentioned about eye boogers (I still can't get that image out of my head)...So which is it??
te gato


----------



## jacinta

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm confused. I found legaña, but the example sentence is confusing:
> 
> tiene los ojos llenos de legañas, his eyes are full of sleep
> 
> Can this word be used figuratively (he looks very sleepy, as if he just got up), or his eyes are full of "sleep", which is a weird euphimism for "watery discharge"?
> 
> I think I'm confused here by English, not Spanish…



To have sleep in your eyes is very common to me.  It's the little dried-up pieces of mucous that seeps from your eyes during the night.  I think I used it more as a kid than an adult.


----------



## Edher

te gato said:
			
		

> Hola Edher;
> MMMMM thats WELLL...
> I'm a little confused here..(not hard to imagine) but when I looked for lagana I got "SLEEP" and nothing remotely mentioned about eye boogers (I still can't get that image out of my head)...So which is it??
> te gato



Hola Minina,

        If you google it, you'll find what I'm talking about. Hell, you'll even find out what causes them. I didn't realize it was more of a slang term since I heard a few teachers use the term. Says a lot about the American academic system, doesn't it.

Edher


----------



## te gato

Edher said:
			
		

> Hola Minina,
> 
> If you google it, you'll find what I'm talking about. Hell, you'll even find out what causes them. I didn't realize it was more of a slang term since I heard a few teachers use the term. Says a lot about the American academic system, doesn't it.
> 
> Edher


Edher; 
Thank you... MAYBE..I will..but right now I am still having a problem getting eye booger out of my head I don't know if I want any more great images floating around in there!!!
But thank you for the info..and WELLL..
te  gato


----------



## gaer

jacinta said:
			
		

> To have sleep in your eyes is very common to me. It's the little dried-up pieces of mucous that seeps from your eyes during the night. I think I used it more as a kid than an adult.


 
Right. I know the expression, and I heard adults use it a lot when I was growing up. But the sentence on the site, translation of the Spanish word, was not clear.


----------



## te gato

I got it....Here we call it "SAND"...*ARENA *...Because the "Sand-Man"..*HOMBRE DE ARENA *would sneak into the bedrooms of Children at night and put it there...

te gato


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> I got it....Here we call it "SAND"...*ARENA *...Because the "Sand-Man"..*HOMBRE DE ARENA *would sneak into the bedrooms of Children at night and put it there...
> 
> te gato


Yup! That was what I was trying to think of!!! Funny how hard we try to find "cute" names to avoid what it really is.


----------



## Pepinhus the challenging

La agüita verde pegagosa que le sale a uno de los ojos cuando se levanta de la cama por la mañana.

Bueno, en Venezuela sólo se le conoce como "lagaña"... ¿como se dice en Inglés? o mejor aún ... ¿como se le conoce en otras partes de latinoamerica? ^_^

Gracias

entonces~~~~ se le dice "sleep" pero otras personas le conocen de otras maneras... ¿como es la manera oficial entonces?


----------



## diegodbs

Pepinhus said:
			
		

> entonces~~~~ se le dice "sleep" pero otras personas le conocen de otras maneras... ¿como es la manera oficial entonces?


 
Seguramente no hay una manera "oficial" de decirlo. De la misma manera que yo estoy acostumbrado a decir "legaña" en España, y tú dices "lagaña". Las dos son válidas.


----------



## Plink

Yo he escuhado varios nobres para "legaña" (aún es la primera vez que he escuchado ésa palabra en español)  Aqui tiene algunas posibilidades en los EU...

me gustó el "eye-booger", tambien hay "eye crust", "eye goober" (no muy común), "sand" (del "sandman"...*canta* Mr. Sandman, give me a dream...)

No puedo pensar en otros.  De veras hay muchisimas maneras decirlo...

*picks crust out of his eye*  

^-^


----------



## Soy Yo

Nosotros decimos "matter" para el líquido pegajoso.  "You have matter in your eye."

Cuando ya está seca la "matter," la llamamos "sleep."  "Crust" también me suena.


----------



## MecklyBver

I'd like to know if I should translate "legaña" as "sleep" as our dictionary says "tener legañas en los ojos" "to be full of sleep" if my memory doesn't betray me.
with legaña I mean the substance acumulated in your eyes as you've just woken up.


Please, all corrections of my texts are welcomed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soledad Medina

The substance accumulated in your eyes is called "legaña" or "lagaña", and it can be translated as:

"You have matter in your eye".

SM


----------



## transparente

Sleep in his/her eyes?
Eyes full of sleep?
Crusty eyes?


----------



## apuquipa

*legaña* _f_ sleep: *tiene los ojos llenos de legañas,* his eyes are full of sleep


----------



## borgonyon

He buscado por mucho tiempo un equivalente a "lagaña" pero no lo he encontrado. "Eyes full of sleep" no tiene el mismo significado ni sentido.


----------



## Montevideana

Hola Meckly, ya hay un hilo anterior que está bien completo sobre esta palabra, ponés la palabra lagaña en el traductor de Word reference, en la parte superior de esta página y entrá en el hilo que dice lagaña.
Según lo que leí sleep in your eyes es bien común y lo podés usar en todas las circunstancias.
Saludos para todos


----------



## transparente

Así se traduce: eyes full of sleep, or sleep in your eyes. Y es mucho más poético que tener ojos lagañosos.


----------



## Yaen

Hola, ya sé que estoy algo tarde para cooperar con el significado, pero en mis llamadas, interpreto "lagaña" como "discharge", casi siempre dicen si son lagañas amarillosas o de otro color, y esto ayuda mucho a las enfermeras o doctores cuando se les describe.  Por ejemplo, "al despertar tengo en los ojos lagañas como amarillosas" - "when I wake up I have yellowish colored discharge in my eyes".

Espero que les ayude!


----------



## Curuca

En España es legaña


----------



## Cristina Espinoza

Hola:

Quisiera saber si alguien sabe como se dice en ingles la palabra "lagaña" o "chinguiña"???


----------



## mariposita

Se llama *sleep*.


----------



## vértigo83

*Although some people simply call it "eye discharge".*


----------



## mariposita

Mira aquí:

*sleep* 
n. 


A natural periodic state of rest for the mind and body, in which the eyes usually close and consciousness is completely or partially lost, so that there is a decrease in bodily movement and responsiveness to external stimuli. During sleep the brain in humans and other mammals undergoes a characteristic cycle of brain-wave activity that includes intervals of dreaming.
A period of this form of rest.
A state of inactivity resembling or suggesting sleep; unconsciousness, dormancy, hibernation, or death.

_Botany_ The folding together of leaflets or petals at night or in the absence of light.
A crust of dried tears or mucus normally forming around the inner rim of the eye during sleep.


----------



## mariposita

Eye discharge sounds like a medical term... I wouldn't say this in in normal speech. Sleep, gunk in my eye (more colloquial), etc. would be more common.


----------



## Ofelia M.

I agree with sleep, i.e., sleep in my eyes

but sometimes, because not everyone gets sleep right away, in a medical situation you might find it expeditious to use eye discharge


----------



## silvester

There is already another thread that discusses this word, it might be worth taking a look.


----------



## beg

in spanish i've always called that lEgaña, not lAgaña...


----------



## douxamer

I wanna add that in Spain you use the word "*legaña*" instead of "lagaña" and "chinguiña" (I've never heard these terms before... I suppose they are used in South America)


----------



## vértigo83

*Correct, "lagaña" is a mispronounced word very common in Latin America, the right term is "legaña".*


----------



## ne8il

I've never heard that term referred to as sleep (midwest US). I would understand eye discharge, or the much more colloquial "eye boogers." (though I doubt that would work well in a medical, professional context)


----------



## eudie13

nosotros aquí usamos la palabra "sleepy-eye" para la sustancia mocosa que se colecte en los ojos


----------



## Vuela

We called them sleepers, or sand in your eyes.  

Chingiñas (I hope that's not a bad word) - I've heard it in Mexico.


----------



## lynx22lince

Hello all you wonderful people,  

Sleep 

Its good.

Goodnight!  

Lynx22lince


----------



## cantupete3

The translation into English of "legaña" which in Mexico is known as "lagaña is totally incorrect in Wordreference.  It is referred as "sleep" when Legaña or lagaña refers to the secretion of the eye that many times we find when we wake up.


----------



## cantupete3

Bueno, leo lo que me enviaste y entiendo el porque le llaman "eyes full of sleep" pero aun me cuesta aceptar que se utilice ese termino porque podria generar confusion en lugar de ayudar.
Mil gracias Allende


----------



## allende

Si, estoy de acuerdo contigo, es confuso; la verdad es que nunca me había parado a pensar cómo se dice "tener legañas" en inglés! Yo también he aprendido algo nuevo


----------



## sara_gdleon

Vuela said:


> We called them sleepers, or sand in your eyes.
> 
> Chingiñas (I hope that's not a bad word) - I've heard it in Mexico.


 
no, yo nunca he escuchado eso en México y no creo que sea una mala palabra pero en todo caso creo que sería: chinguiñas


----------



## figue04

el Dictionario Medico "second edition" por: Onyria Herrera McElroy ofrece la siguiente definicion: Lega~a- a gummy secretion of the eye.


----------



## tillymarigold

Hay enormes variaciones en el mundo angloparlante, pero según lo que he investigado, el término más usado sí es "sleep". 

Tiene los ojos llenos de legañas = He has sleep in his eyes. 

También se usan sleepers, sleep dirt, sleep dust, grit, crusties, eye dirt, eye boogers, sand, sleepies,...


----------



## Pablo de los EU

tillymarigold said:


> Hay enormes variaciones en el mundo angloparlante, pero según lo que he investigado, el término más usado sí es "sleep".
> 
> Tiene los ojos llenos de legañas = He has sleep in his eyes.
> 
> También se usan sleepers, sleep dirt, sleep dust, grit, crusties, eye dirt, *eye boogers*, sand, sleepies,...


 
Suelo decir eye boogers, hasta a veces cuando no estoy pensando le digo a mi hijo "Tienes mocos en los ojos."


----------



## mcmurdy

A funny word that everyone will understand is "eye-snot".


----------



## mcmurdy

Eye-snot, eye-booger, eye-drop


----------



## cantupete3

I found this:
*Bacterial conjunctivitis* is one of the most common causes of a red *eye* in children. Additional symptoms include a yellow-green purulent discharge and *matting*. Other symptoms might include burning, photophobia, and itching. The most common bacteria that cause *pink* *eye* include H. influenzae (which may cause an ear infection at the same time) and S. pneumoniae. http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache...tml+pink+eye+matting&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=7&gl=us

Then please help me. Is matting the secretion per se or the crusty flaky like consistency that turns into when it dries out?  
Then "lagaña/ legaña" would be just the discharge from the eye??? or the crusty formation?


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Pero, eye-drop suena como las gotas que uno se pone en los ojos cuando están secos o para sus lentes de contacto.


----------



## smoothone23

legañas are "sleepy seeds" in english


----------



## smoothone23

legañas son "sleepy seeds" en inglés


----------



## elirlandes

"legaña" is in fact called "sleep" in English. It is a homonym for what you do when you are tired. This is not a mistake. 

For example: "When I woke up, I had to wipe the sleep from my eyes with a tissue." "Sleep" here refers to the physical secretion you find on your eye, not a figurative "sueño" type sleep.

English speakers face the same type of confusion when they first come across the spanish words for fatigue and dream [sueño].


----------



## smoothone23

true, but i don't think i've ever heard anyone ever say that.  i think it's very old english.  no one uses "sleep" in this instance in the US. we say sleepy seeds.  do you use "sleep" as in "I had to wipe the sleep from my eyes" in Ireland?


----------



## dinis.dinis

I have heard "goo" here in California:

_"Grab a tissue the baby has "goo" coming out of the corner of his eye!"_

I am sure it is not "official" but it certainly serves its purpose!

*GOO*

1. n.   _Informal_ 


A sticky wet viscous substance.
 
Best Regards,
Dinis


----------



## elirlandes

smoothone23 said:


> true, but i don't think i've ever heard anyone ever say that.  i think it's very old english.  no one uses "sleep" in this instance in the US. we say sleepy seeds.  do you use "sleep" as in "I had to wipe the sleep from my eyes" in Ireland?



Absolutely - both here and in the UK it is the standard word.

Goo is descriptive, but not specific.


----------



## eudie13

i go for sleepy eye, eye crusties , and eye boogers...i have never heard of them being called "eye drops", or just plain "sleep"...sand in your eye, maybe. Eye snot sounds gross...and sleep dirt/dust I've never heard before, either - they don't sound good to me. We always call them sleepy eye or, sometimes, eye crusties, in my family. 

by the way, where are you from in the US, smoothone? I've never heard them called "sleepy seeds" before.


----------



## eudie13

oh yeah!! I forgot, I've also heard "eye gunk"


----------



## SDLX Master

What about eye floaters?


----------



## smoothone23

i was born and raised in the NE US.  i've always heard them referred to as "sleepy seeds" and i think it sounds better than "eye snot/gunk/boogers, etc" (no offense, but those just sound very childish to me).


----------



## Pablo de los EU

smoothone23 said:


> i was born and raised in the NE US. i've always heard them referred to as "sleepy seeds" and i think it sounds better than "eye snot/gunk/boogers, etc" (no offense, but those just sound very childish to me).


 
No offense taken but "eye snot/gunk/boogers" are childish but "sleepy seeds" is not?! Really? 

That's another good option though.


----------



## elirlandes

The word is "sleep".

"Eye snot/gunk/boogers" are all slang terms.
"Sleepy seeds" sounds like something one would say to a child.
Discharge is a description of what sleep is.

There is always a reluctance to believe that the word is "sleep" because of the exact similarity with what we do when we close our eyes and snore, but HONESTLY, the word for *lega**ña* in English is "sleep". 

e.g. He wiped the sleep from the corner of his eye with a tissue.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

That is true, or at least it sounds true to my ears. We say that as well. 

e.g. I can tell you just woke up, you still have sleep in your eyes.


----------



## Maximus07

Ive heard it as sleep as well and have never heard the seeds response....


----------



## Poochie

please alguien me puede dar una idea de como se dice esta palabra en ingles... legaña es la suciedad que algunas veces en las mañanas tenemos en los ojos
muchisimas gracias !!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

New Pocket Oxford Spanish Dictionary © 2005 Oxford University Press:

legaña sustantivo femenino
sleep;
tienes ~s en los ojos you have (some) sleep in your eyes

 Saludos


----------



## patin

Bueno mis niños le dicen: *eye booger* , pero no sé qué tan correcto sea.

patin


----------



## Adge

patin said:


> Bueno mis niños le dicen: *eye booger* , pero no sé qué tan correcto sea.
> 
> patin


 
Los niños le dicen _eye booger_, los demás le decimos _sleep_.


----------



## Poochie

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## nphnph

I have ALWAYS heard the gunky, crusty stuff that seeps from one's eyes overnight referred to as "sleep" - as in "You have sleep in your eyes." or "Wipe the sleep out of your eyes." or "Oh, yuck! My eyelashes are full of sleep!" It may be dry and crusty, or it may be a little liquid and oozy. I have NEVER heard any of the other terms mentioned/suggested above.

The only other term I've heard used is a medical term, and it refers to eye-seepage as "exudate." This is never a term you will hear in common speech, though. It's something that a doctor would say when recording a physical exam: "The patient's pupils were equally round and responsive to light and accommodation. There was no excessive tearing or exudate."


----------



## RushHourOfBabel

Soledad Medina said:


> The substance accumulated in your eyes is called "legaña" or "lagaña", and it can be translated as:
> 
> "You have matter in your eye".
> 
> SM



Hahahaha...

That could be anything from an eyelash to a knife! I would go with "eye booger". "Sleep" is the most common but it has to be used perfectly ("You have sleep stuck in your eye."), and can be confusing. On the other hand, "eye booger" is quite obvious and even someone hearing it for the first time will know exactly what you're talking about.

Save the formality. Anyone who wants to pretend to live in a world where our noses and our eyes don't make a mess is not worth talking to.


----------



## elirlandes

RushHourOfBabel said:


> Hahahaha...
> 
> That could be anything from an eyelash to a knife! I would go with "eye booger". "Sleep" is the most common but it has to be used perfectly ("You have sleep stuck in your eye."), and can be confusing. On the other hand, "eye booger" is quite obvious and even someone hearing it for the first time will know exactly what you're talking about.
> 
> Save the formality. Anyone who wants to pretend to live in a world where our noses and our eyes don't make a mess is not worth talking to.



"Eye booger" means absolutely nothing to speakers of British/Irish English. The word over here is always "sleep". There is no difficulty in working out how to use this word.


----------



## RushHourOfBabel

elirlandes said:


> "Eye booger" means absolutely nothing to speakers of British/Irish English. The word over here is always "sleep". There is no difficulty in working out how to use this word.



Come on now. Sleep is the most common here too, but it's also a verb and a noun that can be used in MANY other ways. "Eye booger" on the other hand is pretty obvious.

You're trying to tell me that the lands of Monty Python and Dorothy McArdle wouldn't be able to put together 'eye' and 'booger'?


----------



## elirlandes

RushHourOfBabel said:


> Come on now. Sleep is the most common here too, but it's also a verb and a noun that can be used in MANY other ways. "Eye booger" on the other hand is pretty obvious.
> 
> You're trying to tell me that the lands of Monty Python and Dorothy McArdle wouldn't be able to put together 'eye' and 'booger'?



That is exactly what I am telling you. Booger is not a recognisable word in British or Irish english. I suggest that forum readers use the word "sleep" if they wish to be understood at all in British/Irish english.

I would suggest that "eye booger" is a slang/informal word which may work in certain english speaking locales, but it is not the translation of "legaña", in the same way that "moco ocular" (a loose translation of "eye booger") is not a translation for "sleep".


----------



## RushHourOfBabel

elirlandes said:


> That is exactly what I am telling you. Booger is not a recognisable word in British or Irish english. I suggest that forum readers use the word "sleep" if they wish to be understood at all in British/Irish english.
> 
> I would suggest that "eye booger" is a slang/informal word which may work in certain english speaking locales, but it is not the translation of "legaña", in the same way that "moco ocular" (a loose translation of "eye booger") is not a translation for "sleep".



OH! Okay. My humblest apologies. I didn't understand that you didn't have "booger" over there. Then I agree with you completely.


----------



## Tha G-Zone

Although this thread is long-since dead, I was just reading it and wanted to throw in my two cents for future browsers.

Personally, I call it either *gunk* or *eye matter*, although I have become aware that most people refer to it as *sleep*.

However, in my opinion, *sleep *refers to the lagañas that just may occur from time to time when you wake up. *Gunk *or *eye matter* both seem to refer to the lagañas that you get when you have an eye infection (ie pink eye).

Any thoughts? Am I alone in this interpretation? Perhaps a mod would like to split this off into a new thread if we get any responses, but I thought I'd post it here for now.

Thanks!

Saludos,
G-Zone


----------



## Maximus07

I'm with you in that, just as the name implies, sleep is the word you would use specifically for the gunk that accumulates from sleeping. Eye matter sounds kind of pedant to me. Seems like something they would say in a science fiction show. I have never heard it refered to as eye matter.


----------



## gravelrider

Lagaña is what we call "sleepy".  He has sleepy in his eye.  It refers to the sand-like discharge that one wipes out of the eye upon awakening.  In Colombia there is a folk saying, "Eso no es cualquier   lagaña  de mico", meaning, "That's nothing to sneeze about".  The meaning is "That's no small thing."


----------



## Vegetariana

You have sleep in your eye.
You have some gunk (informal) in your eye.
You have crust on your eye. 
You have mucus on your eye. 
You have an eye booger.  (muy informal y tal vez infantil)

Aunque crust y mucus son un poco distintos, creo que los dos pueden ser "sleep" o "legaña."


----------



## gravelrider

I grew up in Baltimore hearing "sleepy", referring to the crusty sand-like excretion of the eye discovered upon waking.


----------



## Maximus07

Sleepy sounds weird but I of course do not discount it as being a posibility.  These are all just regional variations.  It is actually an interesting discussion as I don't usually think about this sort of thing.  All of Vegetarianas optiones are very good.  

Eye matter and sleepy sound wierd with eye matter being the wierdest of the two options.

Max


----------



## gravelrider

May I take the liberty to correct the quote from "práctica: to "practica"


----------



## aluza

¡Hola a todos!

En mi país se llaman así a las cosas pegajosas y mucosas que aparecen en los ojos cuando recién te levantas, ¿cómo se les llama en inglés?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Galactica23

*
sleep eyes..... 
you have sleep in your eyes.... 
y es Legaña
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=legaña

Bye!!!


----------



## aluza

Gracias Galactica. Donde crecí no decimos "legañas" sino "lagañas" o "pichas".


----------



## cyberpedant

I think it's "sleepers." Or perhaps "sand" (metafóricamente). Think of "The Sandman."


----------



## aluza

Si quiero decir "quítate la lagaña que tienes en el ojo", ¿puedo decir "take out the sleeper in your eye"?


----------



## Galactica23

*
No había leído sleepers como una opción, y me corrijo a mi misma, ya que leí que se pueden utilizar ambas palabras "legaña" y "lagaña"  
y yo simplemente diría "take out the sleep of your eye"


----------



## cyberpedant

In this case I would use "sand." "Take the sand out of your eyes." (I grew up in Brooklyn, New York—and the last time I heard this phrase was thirty years ago. );-)


----------



## cyberpedant

I recently heard on a TV show (Bones or NCIS) a term I had never heard before: "crusties." "Get the crusties out of your eyes."


----------



## migue3256

Plink said:


> Yo he escuhado varios nobres para "legaña" (aún es la primera vez que he escuchado ésa palabra en español)  Aqui tiene algunas posibilidades en los EU...
> 
> me gustó el "eye-booger", tambien hay "eye crust", "eye goober" (no muy común), "sand" (del "sandman"...*canta* Mr. Sandman, give me a dream...)
> 
> No puedo pensar en otros.  De veras hay muchisimas maneras decirlo...
> 
> *picks crust out of his eye*
> 
> ^-^



Of all the intuitive options offered, I would go with "Sand" as in "The kid had *Sandy Eyes*" - which is a condition brought about by having 'dry eyes.' In other words it is what is left when the watery eyes dry out during sleep ... I think "_*Sandy Eyes*_" catches the idea; however, I also like "Gunk" and "Eye Boogers."
Best regards,
Miguel


----------



## Hamish___

In New Zealand growing up this was called 'sleepy dust' ...


----------

